# Return to Sender Mail issue?



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos, buenas,


How am I able to alert the Correos that certain residents are no longer at this address? We always receive mail for a certain "two" families and we have just received what looks like very important government mail for one of the families that used to live here. I would really like to just RTS but not sure if that works in España? DH says to just put "ellos son ya no en está dirección" and stuff it back in the box but that won't work as the post is only inserted through the top flap. Perhaps take the lot into the local oficina Correos?


Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Cay. Some of the letters have boxes you can click on the back of the envelope, and the one you want to click is desconocido. If they don't have that box, just put a cross through the front of the envelope and write desconocido on it. This means the person is no longer living there (unknown). Then you can bring it to the post office as the safest bet. So in effect this is the same as return to sender, because the mail will go back to the sender.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Cay. Some of the letters have boxes you can click on the back of the envelope, and the one you want to click is desconocido. If they don't have that box, just put a cross through the front of the envelope and write desconocido on it. This means the person is no longer living there (unknown). Then you can bring it to the post office as the safest bet. So in effect this is the same as return to sender, because the mail will go back to the sender.


Muchas gracias!! This is exactly what we were looking for. Thanks again for the info


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

However, don't be surprised if you continue to get mail for these other people.

We regularly get bank statements for someone who's never lived in one of our flats. We started by ticking the box "unknown at this address", then progressed to telling correos, then we went to the bank and told them directly. Just this week we received a credit card for this person (the letter wasn't even sealed!) - what more can we do?

Don't fall into the trap of opening any of these mails as this is ILLEGAL in Spain.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

cay said:


> Muchas gracias!! This is exactly what we were looking for. Thanks again for the info


You're most welcome. 

I hope you're enjoying yourself here in Spain. Quite a change from Canada, eh?


----------

